# Most I've Ever Paid



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Another record here yesterday. This was the cheapest in our area. I spent more than $50 filling our family vehicle. I expect the worst is yet to come.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

It was as high as $3.35 in Scituate, MA this morning. I filled up last night and got it at $2.79/gal. I really gotta start walking to work or getting a bike. This is completely ridiculous.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

man, petrol is so cheap over there, it converses to about 1.50 per litre, and ours is about 3 quid a litre about 5/6 bucks


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

I am totally fearing that myself. What really sucks is we just got the new car and won't ever be able to drive it! We're in the postition where it's to far to walk and we COULD take the bus and even ride it for free but I dunno... I am afraid it would take us forever and a day to get to work... But, we'll see.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

I hate these high gas prices as much as everyone else, but there's some really stupid **** going on down here. The governors of Georgia and Florida are threatening fines and legal action against business owners who raise the prices of their gas. This leads to shortages everywhere.

If the free market was allowed to price their product at a level comparable to the demand, there would be no shortages. It's like this:

People are all talking about how the lack of oil refinement right now is leading to a shortage in gasoline. Average Joe panics and drives his family cars (sometimes as many as 4 or 5 of them) down to the station to get all the gas he can before it's gone. The state won't let the prices rise, so Joe hoards all the gasoline he can carry away. Now, picture hundreds of Joes doing this in every community. What happens? Gasoline shortage. There just aren't enough tanker trucks out there to keep up deliveries of THAT much gas.

And why did it happen? Because the price is too low and the demand is too high. If the price reflected the demand in the marketplace, Joe might think twice about buying up all that gasoline and maybe only fill up 1 or 2 of his vehicles. Thus, more gas for the next Joe that needs it. The shortage is created by rumors of a shortage. It's a self-fulfilling prophecy. And it's the fault of the politicians who think that by appeasing the uneducated masses, they will earn a few more votes down the line.

Remember who's resposible for this shortage when it comes time to vote.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Holy crap Pete. 
You sound like Neil Bortz, Rush and Sean Hanity.
Have you joined me on the dark side?  

Seriously, supply and demand should be able to take care of this. There REALLY ISN'T a gas shortage. There is a delivery problem. Lots of gas, no way to get it out to where it needs to go. If supply and demand were left alone, demand drives up the price, and people only buy what they NEED. 
Instead Liberals jump around like monkeys screaming "price gouging (spelling?)", and we all have to sit on gas lines. 

Pete's right. Remember come vote time. Vote Republican.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

It was over six bucks a gallon in Georgia. I have enough gas in both tanks and I don't plan on going anywhere for awhile, so it should last. I agree with Pete on this, hillbillies around here fill everything they can that can be described as a gas container, and for what? So they can go muddin'? The tanker trucks from what I hear are moving toward Louisiana to help out with relief over there. Hence, there isn't any fuel in some of the Southern states and other parts of the nation right now. I understand this somewhat, but I don't think you need to alleviate a crisis in one place and just make one in another. Something is definitely wrong with that way of thinking.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Don't vote Republican, vote Libertarian. At least they won't come banging on your bedroom door just to see who yer bangin'! LOL

But seriously, the liberals aren't who I blame. I'm a liberal when it comes to social issues, and I'm a conservative when it comes to fiscal issues. The people to blame are environmental wackos and the politicians who kowtow to them. We haven't built a new refinery in 30 years. And then people go ape**** when some of our refining capacity is reduced. We can't have it both ways. I say build the refineries and keep on drillin' that black gold! Riding the bus sucks all the way around.

And Neal Boortz is the bomb.

Except when he's swingin' from Dubya's raisin pouch.

Then he's just another asshole.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh, and when you're sitting in line at the gas station griping over the high prices keep this in mind:

IT STILL COSTS MORE FOR GASOLINE EVERYWHERE ELSE IN THE WORLD.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Not to get too far off topic here, but did ya pick up Boortz' Fair Tax Book?
This is something we need to do.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

RAXL said:


> Vote Republican.


Hey Zombie, he's cheating!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I know, I know.  :devil:


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

I know that this isn't what you want to hear comming from the kid who doesn't drive yet, but this sudden increase is obviously due to the hurricane. Just be thankfull that all the hurricane has cost you if a few extra bucks at the pump, instead of the homes and lifes of people in New Orleans. 

But I know, it really sucks. I wish there was a good alternative.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

mikeq91 said:


> I wish there was a good alternative.


There is: it's called the Honda Civic Hybrid, and I'm going to buy one just as quick as I get a chance!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Scary stat I heard on the radio the other day: 
If the government came out tonight, and said by tommorrow, everyone in America will be driving a hybrid, in five years, we're gonna be in the same place we are today.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Well, now isn't that a comforting thought  .. makes you wonder if it would still be worth it then to buy the hybrid  the gas prices in Rhode Island are over $3.00 now, the cheapest I have seen it is $3.19


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

you'll pay it and you'll like it!


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

I read it in about 3 hours, if that. I think it's just a matter of time. The Fair Tax is building some steam now.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

feldjager said:


> you'll pay it and you'll like it!


Yup .. no choice at the moment  just bend over and take the gas prices as they come


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

I thought this was cute .. sad but true 

http://www.atomfilms.com/af/content/cant_afford_gas?afhomeclicktrack=COM1


----------

